# New Blood Work Since 4/27



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Everybody!!

I hope everyone is doing alright. I had my GP order some blood work done before I see a new endo. My old endo didn't want to order FREE T3 test and believed that I didn't have to get ANTI-TPO-Ab test. So, I asked my GP, if he could order new blood work for me.

HERE ARE MY OLD RESULT IN 4/13:
TSH 4.330
FREE T4 1.03 ng/dl
ANTI-TPO >1000 IU/ML

That is when I was diagnosed with Hashi's. I was presribed with 25mg of Synthroid. It has been 2 months that I have been on it and my Hashi's sympotms seem to be the same or @ times worse.

HERE ARE MY NEW RESULTS AS OF 6/13:
TSH 2.570 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.09ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

I was wondering if anybody can give me an opinion on what they think about the results. I feel that the dosage on the Thyroid is too low. I know this might sound odd/strange, but I know my body. And it is acting normal at all.

Thanks for anybody's thoughts/opinions!!

PS
I had an ultrasound back in April as well. It was normal


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi Everybody!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing alright. I had my GP order some blood work done before I see a new endo. My old endo didn't want to order FREE T3 test and believed that I didn't have to get ANTI-TPO-Ab test. So, I asked my GP, if he could order new blood work for me.
> 
> ...


Glad you got the FREE T3 test. I am of the opinion that you are not converting well.

FT4 over the top and FT3 very low. Most of us like that FT3 to be at least 75% of the range given by your lab. And TSH @ 1.0 or less.

You are on a low dose of Synthroid but I don't see where increasing that would help. You may need to get Cytomel added or completely switch over to Armour or similar T4/T3 dessicated porcine thyroid.

TPO is really high which leads me to think perhaps you should also get Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab tests done.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Andros for your reply!!

I had a sneaking suspicion that the 25mg Synthroid isn't working. I have an appointment to see a new endo a week from today. So, I am hoping(fingers crossed) that she 'understands/knows' what she is doing. The last two endo I went to purely concentrated on the TSH LEVEL and not worried about the FREE T3. And thought that my symptoms were basically in my head...:sad0047:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Thanks Andros for your reply!!
> 
> I had a sneaking suspicion that the 25mg Synthroid isn't working. I have an appointment to see a new endo a week from today. So, I am hoping(fingers crossed) that she 'understands/knows' what she is doing. The last two endo I went to purely concentrated on the TSH LEVEL and not worried about the FREE T3. And thought that my symptoms were basically in my head...:sad0047:


NOT!!!

Here is info on the FREE T3.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm

I hope your new doc understands what she is doing as well. You have to pay all these doctors and that really really rankles me; big time!

It would be good to get some antibodies' tests done also. And the advocacy site is really good.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

UK Thyroid patient advocacy
http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/thyroid_hormones1.php

You are welcome!


----------

